# Reglementation sur L'app Store



## StrImac (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vais lancer tres prochainement ma premiere application sur l'App Store, mais j'aimerais d'abord savoir si il y a une sorte de réglement des applications. Je m'explique:
Je ne pense pas que ce soit légal de lancer une application qui répertorie les sites pédophiles sur internet. Je pense qu'Apple doit reglementer ceci (et j'espere!!!). Mais ou est ce PDF?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

Il n'y en a pas à ma connaissance, et c'est bien ça le souci. Tu crées dans le vide en croisant les doigts que ce soit accepter.

Ton sujet est sensible ?


----------



## StrImac (17 Octobre 2010)

Je souhaite créer quelque chose par rapport a la cigarette, ou en trouver (legalement bien sur...) etc...

Est ce que tu penses que ca poseras des problemes!


----------



## Gwen (17 Octobre 2010)

À mon avis, pas de soucis le dessus. Comme tu dis, du moment que c'est légal, ça ira.


----------



## StrImac (17 Octobre 2010)

Merci Gwen,

J'ai trouvé ca sur Wikipedia:

_Apple,  lors de l'annonce de l'App Store, a annoncé que les applications  contenant ces éléments seront systématiquement refusées à la  distribution :_


_Violations de droits d'auteurs_
_Pornographie_
_Discrimination_
_Piratage_
_Applications illégales en général_
_Applications pouvant entrer en concurrence avec des applications fournies par Apple. Ce fut le cas pour Podcaster[11]._
J'espere que ca pourra aider certains!


----------



## StrImac (22 Octobre 2010)

Bon je continue de chercher de mon coté et il parait qu'Apple lâche  morceau par morceau une sorte de guideline pour deposer les app sur son  store : http://developer.apple.com/appstore/guidelines.html

J'espere que ca en aidera plus d'un. Il faut un compte pour accéder aux documents


----------

